# SPRING SHRED - test p/tren a/EQ/anavar cycle



## j0n (Feb 23, 2012)

I've refining and researching this cycle for a few weeks.  Any suggestions appreciated

stats: 25/5'9"/185/10% 

It is a 13 weeker, and I have the exact amount of supps for that time-frame. It is a pin-cushion cycle, but I dont mind ED injections, and use delts/quads/and glutes (6 sites total). I'm expecting to add 10 lbs of lean muscle. 

1-13 100mg test p ED
2-11 50-100mg tren a EOD (based on sides)
1-10 400mg EQ/week
5-13 40-60mg anavar ED
500iu hcg wks 2-11/12

cabergoline on hand for .5 e3d based on sides
adex on hand for .5 eod based on sides

PCT - Clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/20/20/20 and aromasin at 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5

Some will say my PCT is over-kill, but I prefer it to be that way.

What do you think? Thanks bros


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Not enough EQ IMO. ANd if you're using EQ why all of the short esters?


----------



## j0n (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Not enough EQ IMO. ANd if you're using EQ why all of the short esters?


 
I could up the EQ to 500mg/week (I have that supply).  I wanted to add it more for appetite than anything.  The lean gains from EQ would be a plus

I feel like EQ can be ran with short esters and makes sense.  no bloat and lean gains.  but i could be wrong... thats why im here


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)

way too low and short on eq. use mast instead of eq for your cut cycle.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)

and anavar needs to be upped to at least 75mg ed.


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 23, 2012)

j0n said:


> I've refining and researching this cycle for a few weeks. Any suggestions appreciated
> 
> stats: 25/5'9"/185/10%
> 
> ...


 
Not bad, pretty similar to what I'm running now, this is by far my favorite stack so far...
I would recommend you run the test prop eod instead of ed, this way you can stretch it out to 16 weeks maybe?
The eq dosage is ok probably better at 500mg but this has to be ran at least 14 weeks IMO. You will want to run the eq just a few weeks shorter than the test.
The tren will help a lot too, I actually run tren hex (parabolan) in this stack instead of ace.
The anavar should be bumped to at least 50-70 mg ed IMO
HCG for that long wont help you after a while, in my studies and whats best worked for me is just a 4 week blast of 1500 IU's a week (4-8 / 12-16)
I'm also curious to know why your pct consists of clomid, nolva and aromasin? you do realize although clomid is listed as a serm and nolva an AI, they still are the same compound and perform the same duties as each other? Plus why would you want to put yourself thru all those sides?? That has to be a miserable pct time...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2012)

EQ needs to be no less than 600mg for 16 weeks IMO. I started to like it at 900mg. But thats just me. I also don't see the need to pin ED or EOD when you're using EQ. Why not use just use long esters?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 23, 2012)

j0n said:


> I've refining and researching this cycle for a few weeks. Any suggestions appreciated
> 
> stats: 25/5'9"/185/10%
> 
> ...


 
Pin the tren ED, makes for more stable blood levels and less sides.  Complete and total waste of EQ, you don't even need it to be honest, the tren is strong enough to keep LBM.  The anavar should be no less than 100mg ED.

Nolva or clomid, pick one.  You don't need two SERM's.  Besides Nolva downregulates igf1 levels, the last thing you want during PCT.  Clomid and aromasin are more than enough.

Besides all of that NONE OF THIS is going to work without the proper diet and cardio in place.  If it is you should have fun.  You'll know if the plan you have works if your weight consistently drops without any plateau.  Constant adjustments will be necessary.

Starting pics at said 10% would be cool.


----------



## MisterMak (Feb 23, 2012)

I think for 5' 9" and 185 pounds you should consider a bulk rather than a cut cycle.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 24, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> EQ needs to be no less than 600mg for 16 weeks IMO. I started to like it at 900mg. But thats just me. I also don't see the need to pin ED or EOD when you're using EQ. Why not use just use long esters?



Keep in mind bro, that everyone's body reacts differently to gear. I actually run the eq anywhere from 4-600mg pw and that works great for me!
BUT I do agree with u 100% on the 16 wk must tho! It should also be ran 2 wks short of the test, always!! There is nothing at all wrong with running short and long esters together as long as theyre not the same compound!


----------

